# Headers!



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok, the next mod I am saving up for is a set of long tube headers. Just a couple of questions:

1. Which are the best bang for the buck? 

2. With or without cats? Yes, I live in CA, but the car is registered in AZ and requires no emissions where I am from. Big power difference?

3. If I install them with the cats will the computer show any codes?

4. Will the headers themselves bolt to the stock system?

5. Has anyone seen a gas mileage improvement by adding headers? I would think they would improve mileage. 

6. Which ones are the easiest to install and fit the best?

7. What is the best place to order from?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I know several people with the SLP LT's and no complaints. Even did an SLP install at the shop for a friend here on L.I. with an M6. I posted here about procedure.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6180&highlight=header+install
It was done on a lift. 
The SLP's are a nice piece and they come coated too, I beleive.
Car will lean out with LT's so it may throw a code. Dont remember if my friends did or not. A tune will probably be needed. I cant see improvement on mileage though as the tune will richen mixture.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

HoldenGTO said:


> Ok, the next mod I am saving up for is a set of long tube headers. Just a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Which are the best bang for the buck? *Pacesetters are the way to go for LS1 camaros/firebirds, best quality in the price range. *
> 
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Im going with some Dynatech Supermaxx LTs
Some of my buddies with 04s and 05s like emm alot


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

I have Stainless Works. Love em. :cheers


----------



## ALMARE (Mar 27, 2006)

JUST HEARD AMERICAN RACING HEADERS ON THE DYNO WITH TUNE 60HP 40LBSFT OF TORQUE TODAY.arty:


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I used the SLP LT's. Very easy to install (if you take your time), no cutting, welding, or other mods needed. I used the ones with the Cats and had no problems with the computer throwing any codes. Ground clearence hasn't been an isue either. Got mine fom Dealernut, but not sure if they have anymore. May have to go to SLP. As far as milage, i can't see any difference, but it sure feels alot crisper on the throtlle response. I also did the Magna Flow Cat-Back with them.

Anyway, i'm sure you'll get alot of opinions, so read them all and then make your decision...

Good Luck!:cheers


----------

